# Why the heck does Random–*ahem*–LING still have (no, wait, he has 67 now) 66 posts?



## Jeph (Nov 24, 2002)

*Why the heck does Random–*ahem*–LING still have (no, wait, he has 67 now) 66 posts?*

nt


----------



## arwink (Nov 24, 2002)

Hmm.  

To clarify this for people who haven't been reading some of the more complex other threads, Randomite's been posting, but the postcount isn't rising.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 24, 2002)

Maybe it's some kind of sick experiment!?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 25, 2002)

Dang i'm broken too, i seen to have 1501 posts and ain't going any higher.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 25, 2002)

That is very odd


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 25, 2002)

> That is very odd




Better watch out Crothian it's apperntly a plague.


----------



## Dragongirl (Nov 25, 2002)

Hmmm this is a test, I have 1481 posts before this one . .  .


----------



## Dragongirl (Nov 25, 2002)

Yup still 1481, looks like Crothian broke the counter.  Maybe they will have to make him go back to zero.   bwuhahahahahahahahah


----------



## Crothian (Nov 25, 2002)

Now I have 11173


----------



## Crothian (Nov 25, 2002)

let's see if it rises


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 25, 2002)

> Now I have 11173




Did you have more before?


----------



## Crothian (Nov 25, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Did you have more before? *




Only after posting in another forum.  Really odd.


----------



## Dragongirl (Nov 25, 2002)

Soooo somehow posts in meta don't count.  I wonder if that was done on purpose. . .


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 25, 2002)

> Soooo somehow posts in meta don't count. I wonder if that was done on purpose. . .




Very fishy, i think some of us may be getting messed with.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Nov 25, 2002)

[testing - 1455 before this post]


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Nov 25, 2002)

[...]

[edit, yup, me too  ]


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 25, 2002)

Yup, it seems to be meta. Just posted to one of my in character games and blamo 1502.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Nov 25, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Yup, it seems to be meta. Just posted to one of my in character games...*



it worked in Plots and Places, too....


----------



## Jeph (Nov 25, 2002)

Piratecat did it. I _swear_, it must have been Piratecat.

Or crothian. 

Okay, at 1374 before posting . . .


----------



## Jeph (Nov 25, 2002)

. . . And 1374 after.

Wow, none of those [hivemind] posts increased anyone's postcount. That's at least six or so thousand unacounted for posts . . .


----------



## Crothian (Nov 25, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *Piratecat did it. I swear, it must have been Piratecat.
> 
> Or crothian.
> *




Ya, I have * that * kind of power.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 25, 2002)

If i were a betting man, i'd finger Darkness before anyone else, but realistically it's either a glitch or something that was done for a ligit reason. I don't think it's that big a deal, it's just kinda wierd and mysterious.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 25, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *. . . And 1374 after.
> 
> Wow, none of those [hivemind] posts increased anyone's postcount. That's at least six or so thousand unacounted for posts . . . *




Although I think you are joking, I'd like to point out that the [Hivemind] threads did count until recently.



Plus, post count means nothing.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 25, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Although I think you are joking, I'd like to point out that the [Hivemind] threads did count until recently.
> 
> ...




It might be in response to my What does Postcount mean to you? thread.  Who knows.  Does it really matter?  Should we really try to rationalize the doings of the greater beings of the boards?


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 25, 2002)

Maybe it was. Did you start it before the post count in Meta was frozen?

And as I said, I'm kind of glad about it. No more accusing that we're just hiveminding for the post count bumping. (Not that I'm the most active hivemind member...)


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 25, 2002)

Now if we were _forced_ to say postcount is a metaphor for something, what would it be?


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 25, 2002)

Time spent on the boards?


----------



## arwink (Nov 25, 2002)

Gotta say, I'd be perfectly happy for hivemind threads not to count towards postcount.

And postcount isn't a metaphor, unless you want to call it a measure of time and dedication to the boards


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 25, 2002)

I'll second arwink! (Or did he second me?)


----------



## randomling (Nov 25, 2002)

I'm still trying to add to my postcount....!

OK, testing, 1, 2, 3. Let's see if I can get above 66 with this post. And one in General Discussion.

Hurm!


----------



## randomling (Nov 25, 2002)

randomite said:
			
		

> *I'm still trying to add to my postcount....!
> 
> OK, testing, 1, 2, 3. Let's see if I can get above 66 with this post. And one in General Discussion.
> 
> Hurm! *




Nope.


----------



## randomling (Nov 25, 2002)

randomite said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Nope. *




But now I've got 67 posts. Posted to General.

My count should be near - or above - 80 by now! I know postcount doesn't matter but I'd like to get to 100 someday and I rarely post anywhere but Meta.

Sulk!


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 25, 2002)

Maybe you have to go out into the light of GD, Rules, House Rules or similar forums more.


----------



## randomling (Nov 25, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Maybe you have to go out into the light of GD, Rules, House Rules or similar forums more.  *




Maybe!

I should probably stat up my divine golems and post them somewhere. And story hour. I should make the current campaign into a story hour.

But I *like* Meta.... and all the friendly people here!


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 25, 2002)

Heh. I should propably do some work on my Perry Rhodan conversions, my Planar Ruler template or the Elemental Spheres. 

And still, I post here in Meta....


----------



## arwink (Nov 25, 2002)

I should be doing things that have nothing to do with gaming at all (except, maybe, that getting them done will mean I can work on gaming stuff again).  

It's times like these posting to meta makes the most sense


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 25, 2002)

Yes, I know this feeling!


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 25, 2002)

Weird. I have 3036 right now; let's test.

EDIT - seems to be working for me. Maybe because I'm an Admin? Or is this an elaborate practical joke?


----------



## Horacio (Nov 25, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Weird. I have 3036 right now; let's test.
> 
> EDIT - seems to be working for me. Maybe because I'm an Admin? Or is this an elaborate practical joke? *




It works for me too...


----------



## arwink (Nov 25, 2002)

I haven't been paying attention to mine, so consider this a test.

But, it is worth mentioning, it isn't a joke.  Randomite really did have/has a frozen postcount.

Edit:  Yep, mine still works.


----------



## Darkness (Nov 25, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *If i were a betting man, i'd finger Darkness before anyone else*





But _how_ should I do something like that? I'm a moderator - not a Wicht...


----------



## arwink (Nov 25, 2002)

Yeah, but you're *our* moderator.   Which other mod pays as much attention to our ramblings as you


----------



## Darkness (Nov 25, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *Yeah, but you're *our* moderator.   Which other mod pays as much attention to our ramblings as you  *



Probably none of 'em - but then, I only _pretend_ to listen, so...


----------



## arwink (Nov 25, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Probably none of 'em - but then, I only pretend to listen, so...  *




That's enough.  We'll still claim you as our own.


----------



## Horacio (Nov 25, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Probably none of 'em - but then, I only pretend to listen, so...  *




Don't try to fool us, you're at least as Hivemind member as me...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 25, 2002)

> But how should I do something like that? I'm a moderator - not a Wicht...




You could always just go down to the mod's forum and get a little help from one of the Admins.


----------



## Jeph (Nov 26, 2002)

It's working again! And he turned into Randomling! And I'm off to edit the title to reflect that! And this thread will probably turn [Hivemind] soon if it hasn't already, so you should probably delete it!


----------



## Crothian (Nov 26, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Probably none of 'em - but then, I only pretend to listen, so...  *




I choose Darkness to be my Moderator!!  

You are so one of us.  You participated in the Sacred Thread.  So, like it or not you've jioned us.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Nov 26, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *You are so one of us.  You participated in the Sacred Thread.  So, like it or not you've jioned us.   *



if he's part of the Hivemind, he _is_ us!


----------



## Darkness (Nov 26, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Don't try to fool us, you're at least as Hivemind member as me... *



I mainly tried to fool _myself_, anyway... 


			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I choose Darkness to be my Moderator!!
> 
> You are so one of us.  You participated in the Sacred Thread.  So, like it or not you've jioned us.   *



Yeah, I guess...


----------



## Jeph (Nov 26, 2002)

Kill it now. It's gone Hivemind.


----------



## Darkness (Nov 26, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *Kill it now. It's gone Hivemind. *



*nods*

Good night and drive home safely, everbody.


----------

